# I am crying FOUL!!!!



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I had a Dr.'s appt.yesterday. 
When I returned.....DH was in my sewing area.?????....He had been using the Accuquilt Go, he got me for Christmas......to cut gun cleaning patches!!!!:huh:

Hey! Hands off, Mister!! That is mine!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Be careful, make sure he knows how to operate it appropriately so nothing will get broken.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

How did he even know how to use it?
Yeah, my stuff is off limits too...BUT...he was trying to do something for himself without asking you to do it. That is a plus to me...unless he broke something. Then it's war!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

occassionally I find DH using my rotary cutter!!! I fuss at him because although he uses box cutters and other sharp tools, I just don't think he has the understanding (for lack of a better word) to use the rotary cutter the right way. Probably silly me, but I have the true appreciation for that tool.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I came home to find my husband mending old, dirty burlap bags with my sewing machine! My neighbor came home to find her dryer burned up-her DH had tried to dry corn in it.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I just searched the JoAnns site for the Accuqilt and showed a picture to Joe. His comment "Oh that would make a beautiful gun patch cleaning cutter". I have heard the name and I think maybe some day I might invest in one... HMMM someday. LOL

Elaine


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

Maybe he's giving you a hint....he wants YOU to finally start using it.....LOL.

Every time I ask you, you haven't gotten around to trying it out.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Dollmaker.......I KNEW you would say that!!! LOL!! I deserve that comment!! I sure do!!
I was waiting for the size dies, I wanted to use, to arrive!
How are you doing?

Elaine: OK..... What we need to do is.... buy one, paint it cammo and sell it to the men folk....at a huge profit!!! You watch.....someone will do that very thing, and make a fortune, off of all those guys!

Think of the preps and FABRIC we could buy!!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Molly Mckee said:


> I came home to find my husband mending old, dirty burlap bags with my sewing machine! My neighbor came home to find her dryer burned up-her DH had tried to dry corn in it.


lol @ corn dryer


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

My husband kept using my good fabric scissors to cut paper, cords, etc. I now have a tag on it that says, "Hey Buddy, touch these and you haven't lived to see how a witch can fly!". LOL:happy2:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

DH is hesitant to touch anything in the sewing room.

After 34 years, I guess he figured it out.

As for my sewing shears,, he doesn't even look at them! We have at least 6 other scissors in the house so he best not!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Hope he was not using your good fabric for his patches!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Molly Mckee said:


> I came home to find my husband mending old, dirty burlap bags with my sewing machine! My neighbor came home to find her dryer burned up-her DH had tried to dry corn in it.


This made me LOL!!
My gf's hubby, when they were younger, had tried to clean smelt (fish) using her wringer washer!! what a mess!! LOL men!


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Husband_ KNOWS _...stay away from my sewing room, don't TOUCH the scissors!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh yeah. We had the......If you E-V-E-R touch my scissors, or rotary cutters again.....There will be a world of hurt inflicted upon you....Long time ago. That is why I was so shocked he was even in the vacinity of the sewing room.

It's was a good idea......but, I would have rather done it!!

I gave him an old seal a meal, to vac pak ammo, to keep it dry and fresh.....guess it gave him other ideas!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What are gun cleaning patches?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Angie - They are small soft cotton squares, for cleaning a firearm, after use.
They are very important.
I have cut them from old soft T-shirts.
He was using a soft cotton flannel. At least.....he wasn't trying to cut anything gawdawful with it!

He gets an A+ for resourcefulness.......just ask me next time buddy!


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Dollmaker.......I KNEW you would say that!!! LOL!! I deserve that comment!! I sure do!!
> I was waiting for the size dies, I wanted to use, to arrive!
> How are you doing?


I'm doing pretty good, thanks for asking. Busy cranking those appliques out with my go baby. Not letting my husband get a hold of it....LOL.


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

Fons & Porter spoke nearby a while ago and had this tip - which I now use on my scissors at work which kept disappearing when someone would borrow and forget to return. I have a padlock on them, thru both handles so they can't be used. I keep the key in my drawer so I just unlock when I need them. no more disappearing scissors. Now if I could just figure out how to lock my stapler!
Diana


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Love the idea of padlocking the sewing scissors! I love my children more than life itself, but they had better not touch my sewing scissors. Ever.


----------

